# For Sale - 270mm Martell Yo-Gyuto CPM-154



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2016)

*Stats*

Length - 270mm

Height (at heel) - 60mm

Steel - CPM-154 (Crucible Particle Metallurgy aka stainless powdered steel)

Hardness - Rc61-62

Handle Style - Yo (hidden tang western)

Handle Materials - Dyed box elder burl with buffalo horn ferrule & G10 spacers

Blade Finish - "Japanese Mirror" (AKA almost a mirror...shiny, reflective, but not a true perfect mirror, has wispy streaks still)




This is a different one for me, it's a big gyuto - a (full) 270mm that's 60mm tall at the heel profiled with some belly (think Watanabe gyuto belly - but not quite) that's been taken to a really high level of polish. 

I call this type of polish "Japanese Mirror" because it's what the Japanese provide (along with an up-charge) on a mirror finished knife. However, it's not a true mirror as I would term mirror to be since it's not perfect, it still has some wispy lines present. The blade is very polished and shiny though and should please most people who like the bling factor...and being stainless it will look this way until you screw it up. LOL  You can see some sky and tree reflections in the blade in a couple of the pictures to get an idea of what it looks like. 

The handle is dyed box elder burl from my private stash! Yes I was holding onto this block for myself but since I'll never get one of my own knives I figured why not just use it and after offering this block to a customer recently I had it out and it said "270mm gyuto" to me so there you have it.









Price - *$650 *(shipping included to USA / International will pay all costs over $25) 



If you're interested in purchasing this knife please contact via PM or email along with your Paypal email address (for the invoice). If international, please specify country.

Thanks for looking!

Dave


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jan 6, 2016)

WOW. Now that's what I call a sexy food processor. You still got it after all these years.


----------



## jimbob (Jan 6, 2016)

Beast mode


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 6, 2016)

Evil temptress. I am back to this thread for the third time already.


----------



## SuperSharp (Jan 6, 2016)

I really like the wood on that one, wow!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2016)

Mucho Bocho said:


> WOW. Now that's what I call a sexy food processor. You still got it after all these years.



Thanks Dennis!





jimbob said:


> Beast mode



Yeah it is. 




Chuckles said:


> Evil temptress. I am back to this thread for the third time already.



LOL...why fight it? 





SuperSharp said:


> I really like the wood on that one, wow!



Thanks


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful, Dave! How does it compare to your O1 on the stones?


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2016)

Marcelo Amaral said:


> Beautiful, Dave! How does it compare to your O1 on the stones?




It's not all that different really, well it feels different but acts similar with regards to burr formation and removal. The CPM154 is a real b*tch to grind into a knife though, tears up the belts in quick time. Funny that it's not at all that way on the stones although I'm only working on a little tiny edge, I'd hate to think of working a wide bevel. :scared4:

Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (Jan 7, 2016)

Dave - first of all that is really a beautiful blade! I have to agree with you on the CPM154 comment for sharpening - I LOVE this material it... I have (for the most part) only stainless blades and the Harner (the only CPM154 I actually own) is an absolute pleasure to sharpen compared to the others. Hoping some other more accomplished sharpeners can join in but damn it is a great material to work with!


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 7, 2016)

I like cpm154 on the stones. I want to have diamond in the progression somewhere to help out over the long run. The functional sharpness edge retention can be amazing.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 7, 2016)

MontezumaBoy said:


> Dave - first of all that is really a beautiful blade! I have to agree with you on the CPM154 comment for sharpening - I LOVE this material it... I have (for the most part) only stainless blades and the Harner (the only CPM154 I actually own) is an absolute pleasure to sharpen compared to the others. Hoping some other more accomplished sharpeners can join in but damn it is a great material to work with!




Butch's knives are the reason why I even considered this steel to begin with. Generally speaking I don't go for the flavor of the month, or whatever high tech, steel is popular but in this case the results I get from sharpening Butch's CPM154 knives have always been great so it made it a consideration when looking at stainless options. Plus, the reports of edge retention of Butch's knives have always been great as well which obviously adds to the whole thing.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 7, 2016)

This looks really nice, a 270 like this would be a mean prep monster. Mirror polished stainless is a plus too, as the carbon ones I've used from Japan will develop a patina and the shininess will diminish over time.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 8, 2016)

tjangula said:


> This looks really nice, a 270 like this would be a mean prep monster.




I was thinking the same thing, was picturing a pro going to town with it but a home cook is welcome too.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jan 9, 2016)

The food will be able to see itself getting cut in the mirror polish :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 11, 2016)

This one is *SOLD*!


----------



## Chuckles (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank God. 

I really like this one. A lot.


----------

